# Volcano eruption in Iceland and worldwide media loonies!



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh3D_oW6fWY&feature=player_embedded&aia=true

Oh them crazy american news XD
This is the smallest volcano eruption that has ever been seen here XD
This is like saying which asteroid will hit the earth and when.
"A kid scratches his knee when he falls. Nearly bleeds to death" LOL!!!

If you want to see how scared the people in Iceland are?
Thousands are actually going TOWARDS the lava not away from it ^^
http://visir.is/article/20100323/FRETTIR01/21345440
We are all worried miss news reporter XD
Especially that guy ;3
(Just a side note: Everyone in iceland is laughing at the world right now that almost all news reports are doing a doomsday crap news about a TINY eruption that will have no effect nor start another one.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

It's fauxnews what do you expect?


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's fauxnews what do you expect?


Not just fox XD Seem's even news media in polland are talking about end of days XD LOL!
A lot of news in many country's are going "WERE ALL GONA DIE OMFG!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Anepo said:


> Not just fox XD Seem's even news media in polland are talking about end of days XD LOL!
> A lot of news in many country's are going "WERE ALL GONA DIE OMFG!"


It's cause there's nothing worth covering right now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

Pssh.  Silly people.  That little eruption is part of what makes Iceland awesome.

You want a volcano to go "OH NOES" about? How about the Yellowstone supervolcano, which has the POTENTIAL to create an ELE when it erupts? And over where Krakatoa went kaboom there's another big one in the making.  When Krakatoa went sky high IT CHANGED WEATHER PATTERNS ALL OVER THE WORLD.  I'm not talking about "Oh, it's a bit on the chilly side today", I'm talking "WTF WHERE DID THIS BLIZZARD COME FROM THIS SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING".


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Pssh.  Silly people.  That little eruption is part of what makes Iceland awesome.
> 
> You want a volcano to go "OH NOES" about? How about the Yellowstone supervolcano, which has the POTENTIAL to create an ELE when it erupts? And over where Krakatoa went kaboom there's another big one in the making.  When Krakatoa went sky high IT CHANGED WEATHER PATTERNS ALL OVER THE WORLD.  I'm not talking about "Oh, it's a bit on the chilly side today", I'm talking "WTF WHERE DID THIS BLIZZARD COME FROM THIS SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING".



We always knew america would destroy the world someday. 
If not with nuclear war then some natural disaster or a crazy idea like they had about sending a nuclear bomb to hit the moon!
Haven't people read the book "the time machine"
Where the same thing is done the moon breaks into pieces and changes all gravity and earth is ripped into pieces by  gravity?


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 24, 2010)

Because most people think: Iceland=Ice, no volcanoes, the ice will extinguish it all, lololololol!!!

So naturally a bunch of dumb hicks will flock to their TV screens and watch a place up in a very cold region "ironically" burn. It means great ratings for the news stations.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Iceland's had MUCH worse in the the past. I remember watching on Discovery that after one chain of lava eruptions, a large lava flow was created that threatened a nearby harbor. Took a HELL of a lot of people & water, but they stopped it and saved the harbor.

People just LOVE to overreact. Besides, I find eruptions one of the most beautiful and creative, if destructive, forces on the planet.

Nothing new people.

Edit: By God I wanted to throw some lava at that woman. I swear that sort of fake worry grates at me.


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Iceland's had MUCH worse in the the past. I remember watching on Discovery that after one chain of lava eruptions, a large lava flow was created that threatened a nearby harbor. Took a HELL of a lot of people & water, but they stopped it and saved the harbor.
> 
> People just LOVE to overreact. Besides, I find eruptions one of the most beautiful and creative, if destructive, forces on the planet.
> 
> ...



Indeed ^^ the island of Heimaey. Happend in the 70s :3 You can find it on youtube "west  man islands" or "heimaey" if you look hard enough.
And i mean iceland is maybe 1 celcius colder than england. So i mean seriously XD
And yea we are the only nation in the world that has faught a volcano and won ^^


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Anepo said:


> Indeed ^^ the island of Heimaey. Happend in the 70s :3 You can find it on youtube "west  man islands" or "heimaey" if you look hard enough.
> And i mean iceland is maybe 1 celcius colder than england. So i mean seriously XD
> And yea we are the only nation in the world that has faught a volcano and won ^^



I still love watching that. 

I won't doubt the dangers of a big eruption, but there seriously must be some fundamental protestant Christians reporting on this. I mean with the recent earthquakes, people were bound to overreact to a volcano issue. XD

Ah, but really I love volcanoes. Not everyone does, but...they just excite me with their beauty and danger.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

We need a new ice age. It's hot as Hell here. >:V


----------



## Smelge (Mar 24, 2010)

I fucking love Heimaey.

I spent 3 weeks camping upriver from Hvolsvollur back in 2001. Walked from Thorsmark to Landmannelaugar, and also did the route from Thorsmark to Skogarfoss, so pretty much right over that volcano.

Westman Islands were awesome, we flew from the mainland, and the return flight was interesting, cos the planes drop off the end of the runway, over a cliff.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 24, 2010)

Holy shit. I'm actually watching that news report.

And I thought the "Dumb American" stereotype WAS just a stereotype. Apparently, in the land of the free, even retards can present the "news".



> 'cos the first volcano, which has so many letters in it I'm not going to try to pronounce it"



That's your job, fuckwit.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Holy shit. I'm actually watching that news report.
> 
> And I thought the "Dumb American" stereotype WAS just a stereotype. Apparently, in the land of the free, even retards can present the "news".
> 
> ...



I don't call it the news.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Mar 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I don't call it the news.


 
Lol, I remember seeing this comment on YouTube from a guy from the UK who genuinely thought Glenn Beck was a parody, because of how utterly ridiculous he sounded. The scary thing is, when you play clips of Glenn Beck and Stephen Colbert one after the other, they're unnervingly similar.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

The-Real-Syko said:


> Lol, I remember seeing this comment on YouTube from a guy from the UK who genuinely thought Glenn Beck was a parody, because of how utterly ridiculous he sounded. The scary thing is, when you play clips of Glenn Beck and Stephen Colbert one after the other, they're unnervingly similar.



I wouldn't be surprised. I watch Olbermann and Maddow, but to take them as the gospel is like taking...well, Limbaugh and Beck as the gospel. BAD. XD


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Holy shit. I'm actually watching that news report.
> 
> And I thought the "Dumb American" stereotype WAS just a stereotype. Apparently, in the land of the free, even retards can present the "news".
> 
> ...



okay first LOL about the stereotype. And just so you know: America is FAAAAR from being free. As are most country's to be honest.
America being one of the least free western country's just to clarify that.
Even though it has been assimilated into people that they are free there.
As people in iceland were brainwashed that iceland was the most important country in the world and a business GIANT.
Which later on was all proven to be false which ended in utter disaster and chaos and 2 years later its still in chaos.

And yup that's her job indeed XD


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

Also an interesting semi sidenote. RIght now the police opened the area again.
And Hundreds if not thousands of people are going there to watch the volcano from close up XD
We are not scared LMAO XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Anepo said:


> Also an interesting semi sidenote. RIght now the police opened the area again.
> And Hundreds if not thousands of people are going there to watch the volcano from close up XD
> We are not scared LMAO XD



I'd love to be there, honestly, just to see my first active eruption close up.


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

http://mila.is/um-milu/vefmyndavelar/eyjafjallajokull-fra-thorolfsfelli/
Also live webcam for those interested :3


----------



## Anepo (Mar 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'd love to be there, honestly, just to see my first active eruption close up.


I think i will go there this weekend :3 I need to find someone to go with me ^^
It's photography time :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Anepo said:


> http://mila.is/um-milu/vefmyndavelar/eyjafjallajokull-fra-thorolfsfelli/
> Also live webcam for those interested :3



I love you new internet friend. :3

Seriously, thanks for the link. ^_^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2010)

New Mexico reminded me of Iceland. 

But with Sand.

It seems like a good place to go to, as well.
Volcanoes are never as bad as anybody puts them out to be.
Unless Iceland becomes the next Krakatoa, of course.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Edit: By God I wanted to throw some lava at that woman. I swear that sort of fake worry grates at me.



Boy, have I got a gun for you!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 24, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> New Mexico reminded me of Iceland.
> 
> But with Sand.
> 
> ...



Actually, the one that this eruption could trigger is a pretty big deal.

Not quite as abd as Faux are making out. But a significant eruption is nasty. The thing is stuffed under a glacier. So when it goes off, it melts a metric fuckton of ice. It gets dammed up inside the glacier though, maybe trickling out here and there. Until it can't hold it any more. Something gives, and a right bastard of a flood gushes out and kills the shit out of anything in it's path.

Plus smoke, ash, flesh-eating spores, etc.


----------



## Anepo (Mar 25, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Actually, the one that this eruption could trigger is a pretty big deal.
> 
> Not quite as abd as Faux are making out. But a significant eruption is nasty. The thing is stuffed under a glacier. So when it goes off, it melts a metric fuckton of ice. It gets dammed up inside the glacier though, maybe trickling out here and there. Until it can't hold it any more. Something gives, and a right bastard of a flood gushes out and kills the shit out of anything in it's path.
> 
> Plus smoke, ash, flesh-eating spores, etc.



Well it poses little threat.
Not a single person has died in iceland due to volcanic eruption or any links to it like floods.
Just some sheep and such.
Even when a small island the island of heimaey was being devoured by the volcano. Not a single person got hurt, injured or killed.
And we are talking about half the island and town went under lava and when it finally stopped the island had increased in size by one third.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 25, 2010)

I know. I've walked up Eldfell. And I remembered the name without looking it up.

To be fair, Icelanders are pretty sensible when it comes to nature. They don't build houses on slopes of active volcanoes (I'm looking at you Italy), they stay well clear if there's any odd seismic rumblings and if it starts spewing molten shit, they mark out an exclusion zone and stop tourists from walking up to the flows and taking pictures, Before they get immolated by a pyroclastic floe (America. Yes, it is a bad idea. Learn.).


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2010)

haha, i love it XD the media has found its new fad! first the climate, then diseases and now vulcanos... i wonder when our overproductive government here in germany will enforce some laws on how to deal with this situation  because they always do... no matter how small the affair...


----------



## Anepo (Mar 26, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I know. I've walked up Eldfell. And I remembered the name without looking it up.
> 
> To be fair, Icelanders are pretty sensible when it comes to nature. They don't build houses on slopes of active volcanoes (I'm looking at you Italy), they stay well clear if there's any odd seismic rumblings and if it starts spewing molten shit, they mark out an exclusion zone and stop tourists from walking up to the flows and taking pictures, Before they get immolated by a pyroclastic floe (America. Yes, it is a bad idea. Learn.).




also a few photos for you to enjoy from a photography forum im on from that volcano ^^
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4461941011_eb64d5c8ab_b.jpg
It's gona get tha choppah!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4463441522_b7b0edbeaa_o.jpg
*yawns* where be them nukes when ya want a real firework show?


----------

